# Vanishing marks, what about under fur marks?



## secuono (Oct 9, 2012)

My GP crossed with Maremma obviously has the mask and I hear that will fade with age. _What age does it usually start to really fade?_
But my main question is, does the colored skin that is hidden by all that white fur, also fade? My thought is that it doesn't.
My dog has spots all over, like an undercover dalmatian. It's most obvious on her belly. If these marks do not fade, can't I ID her by these belly marks?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not an expert of course, but I can tell you, the coloring on our male has faded dramatically already.  He had two big black spots on his back.  They are now tan with a few lines of black in them.  His head had a lot of black and that has faded out quite a bit as well.  The female hasn't really faded.  They are younger than yours I believe.  I don't believe that the skin spots fade.  But again, I am no expert.   

I am sure you will get some better info soon.


----------



## secuono (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine started out dark gray, not quite black. Now she looks like an old lady with those neat gray streaks.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 10, 2012)

I have Old English Sheepdogs, so not sure if the color changes correspond....but, OES are born Black and white. They go through a coat change a bit under 1 yr, and all that is black turns to some shade of grey (from a silver to a dark grizzle grey is all acceptable).

The white hair has pink skin under it. The black has a blueish (dark) skin under it. The dark skin stays just the same throughout the dog's life, no matter how light the adult grey hair is.
They do gain additional pigment spots on the white areas (like ticking), but usually just on the skin, it rarely colors the actual hairs that grow out. This continues for the life of the dog.
Acquiring pigment like this is very common in many breeds.
Your puppy will keep all those cute belly spots - however over the years will gain more of them. 

Hope this helps!

My puppy OES has a great mask around one eye - very vivid in his puppy coat. He will be 1 yr in a couple days, and has a light silvery coat now - and his eye patch is not that pronounced.
I think I have a photo....be back!


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 10, 2012)

OK - pictures!

At about 5 weeks:




(of course it shows his non-patch eye more!) - but the only pic from his breeder I have at that age that shows his head.)

At about 6-7 months, as he is starting his coat transition -




(taken at weight pull practice - he was just along to socialize and learn to be crated and quiet in strange places)

And a couple weeks ago at 11 months - 




(at a fun match for our National Specialty - normally I would be more dressed up, but we had just got back from doing herding tests!)


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness Secuono, she is getting big!  And yes, she looks very mature, she has smart eyes.  It is so amazing how quickly they change from puppy to maturity.  

Alice Acres, your OE Sheepdog is adorable!  What a big ball of fluff!  

I love all these pictures! 

This is our male just weeks old.






This is him at about 5 1/2 months (about a week ago).  Not that you can see the spots real well, but they are almost all tan with some black streaks now, where at birth they were completely black.


----------



## secuono (Oct 10, 2012)

Here she is today. Can't find her little paper, but based on when they were ready to go, June 11th, I'm guessing mid April they were born. So she's turning 6 months old in a few days. 










I believe these are baby pics of her. Little hard to tell, since they aren't numbered or anything.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 10, 2012)

This is turning into the cute puppy posting 

She's adorable!

Speaking of those tummy marks for ID - do you have her microchipped? We do all our dogs, and our basset rescue does all intakes. They are registered with the rescue for life, and the new families add their contact info upon adoption.
For my OES, they are done at 8 weeks at their vet appt. for 1st shots.
And we did our own (I'm an RN, so shots and chips are no issue) for our adopted bluetick coonhound and granddaughter's adopted Australian Cattle Dog. 
It's not foolproof, but it's a good back-up plan if they ever get loose, lost or even stolen.


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 10, 2012)

May I just say that all of these puppies/dogs are GORGEOUS and adorable!  Oh my...such cute faces!


----------



## secuono (Oct 10, 2012)

I haven't had her chipped yet. Only time she saw the vet was when the horse vet came out for shots and the dogs/cats got their rabies. I totally spaced about the chips.
We are working on spaying 2 dogs and a cat right now. She'll have to wait for a bit. But a chip is not proof of ownership, so having pics of her permanent marks and such help more if there's a dispute of ownership.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 10, 2012)

Love all these totally CUTE puppy photos


----------



## secuono (Oct 10, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Love all these totally CUTE puppy photos


Then here are some more baby pics!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh that puppy!


----------



## CocoNUT (Oct 11, 2012)

CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!!


----------

